# skinney tire tjet racing



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m gonna build a skinney tire jet and i would like to know what you guys use? whats the max width? brass or derlin? even though i dont race i still waana see how they go. any hints or tips will help greatly even a pic or 2 of your skinney jet. our friend honda27 is sending me a set to try out. i,m just lookin to try out something different 
.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello Joe:

Up here in Minnesota we run a copy of the MAHOR rules for skinny stock. With the one exception of stock axles are used. Double flange rims from Bearsox or other vendors with skinny silicone tires on back and o-rings on front. 

16 ohm arms, balancing and comm truing are acceptable. Magnets are DASH, JL, AW, stock with replacement brushes from Slottech, Wizzard, DASH etc. We use stock bodies typically t-jet GT 40, Lola, Ferrari 250 GT, Ford J, etc.

They're really fun to drive and fast on 20 volts. I use an electronic controller or a 120 ohm BRP resistor controller with an adjustable ohm feature for driving.
Hope that answers at least some questions. Feel free to ask more! 

Tom


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for chimin in swami b yes that is what i was lookin for. it sounds like a basic fray car with skinney tires . i am gona get with bearsox and see if he can set me up with a rim/tire combo. i dont have anybody to race with but i will build 2 skinney,s and just drive the wheels of em! again thanx for answering my questions!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Were going to need some pictures

Boosted


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

At my track Cass County HO Speedway we run Skinny T-Jets with the stock axles and rims. You can use slip on silicone tires. The whole car is stock and I'm not sure of the ohm limit. I'll have to check. It's been over a year since my last race here. We try to keep cost down.

I raced at Park Lane Hobbies on the 31st of August and I like the double flanged rims. Great bunch of guys.

Randy.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

What do you need pictures of?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Is this helpful?


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Heres one of mine


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Great look of how they set up AL ! And i also like that i can see those great Balls Out HO rims on them LOL ! 

Bear *




ajd350 said:


> Is this helpful?


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a couple of them

[URL=http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f271/steelix_70/Slot%20Car%20Track/?action=view&current=AC59134A-A5E2-4527-A3AB-BA9ACA0A2E0A-27988-000020BBAFDCD219.jpg][/URL]


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Good stuff Ed as i always like the Camaros when they are setup right !

Bear :thumbsup: *



Steelix_70 said:


> I have a couple of them
> 
> http://[URL=http://s49.photobucket....0A2E0A-27988-000020BBAFDCD219.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*TRUE skinny tire T-Jet racing*

I don't host organized racing on my Tub Track, apparently it is too far out in the country for people to drive here. I will occasionally invite people over for fun runnin'. We usually start out with everyone running skinny slip on silicones, then move up to Tuff Ones, then AFX, then Magna-Traction. Only a few people bring in-line magnet cars. We always end up back to skinny slip on silicones. One day someone suggested we run stock original Aurora T-Jet skinny tires. Everyone dug in their boxes and we raced for 2 1/2 hours laughing and having a ball!!! We never moved up to anything else the rest of the day.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

THe skinnies as we run them are amazingly quick and handle well. An additionnal bonus is that you can race through the turns side by side and not trip over each other's tires, even leaning on each other a bit. We love 'em.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Marty said:


> I don't host organized racing on my Tub Track, apparently it is too far out in the country for people to drive here. I will occasionally invite people over for fun runnin'. We usually start out with everyone running skinny slip on silicones, then move up to Tuff Ones, then AFX, then Magna-Traction. Only a few people bring in-line magnet cars. We always end up back to skinny slip on silicones. One day someone suggested we run stock original Aurora T-Jet skinny tires. Everyone dug in their boxes and we raced for 2 1/2 hours laughing and having a ball!!! We never moved up to anything else the rest of the day.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


WOO HOO! I just realised that was my 2000th post!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Congrats on 2000 Marty ! 


Bear :wave:

*


Marty said:


> WOO HOO! I just realised that was my 2000th post!!
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Marty!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah Marty, congrats on 2K


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*great pics*

thanx for posting yer skinney tire jets boys! thats what i was lookin for. but now it gets confusing for me. now what body? seems the short wheel base bodies look fun but then i see some of the boyz use the newer type long wheel base bodies. personaly i like the way longs fishtail. i wish i had i lil more time to play but i,ve gotten kinda busy with my work. i,ll take the work anyday !! got some catching up to do.lol. now if i can get a yellowjacket arm in 16 ohms and a bearsox rim/tire combo i can start to build skinney!! after reading all the replies it sounds like a lot of fun to race this style car! again thanx for posting pics of your cars. i will post pics also when i get going.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The blue Shelby in ALS picture is one of my cars and it's short wheelbase,works good on the right track


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

IMHO there is no cut and dried answer to what is better. Drive what you are comfortable with. Try different bodies with different wheelbases. Just keep in mind, what you are comfortable with and runs good on your track may be junk on someone elses track. If someone wins a race with body "A", other people will run one too. It may not work for them.

MOO

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Like Brownie said " works good on the right track " or what Marty said " what YOU are comfortable with " ! I have driven both a short and a long wheel base car in this class to victory ON DIFFERENT type tracks . Because i felt comfortable with that setup and type wheel base for that track ! Sometimes too ya can just ride against conventional wisdom and end up in the winners circle too ! A few guys over the years i have raced with were good enough to race just about anything to a podium . Most of us need proper application of a good setup and atleast some skill LOL ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Lightening the body makes a huge difference in handling. The LWB Boss Mustang is just OK at best out of the box, but when you grind out the extra weight it is a great handler. Same goes for most other bodies.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*proxy racing?*

now that i,m commited to building a skinney jet, the next logical thing to do is to race it. i was wondering if i could send it to a racer and they could race it for me and post results oh.. and send it back! lol. just an idea i had. i spect it wont be ready for awhile cuz i have been getting busy with my work but, i would like to try it against other racers/cars. i believe its called a proxy race.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*starting to build tonite*

but before i do build i guess i need to know the rules! can you cut the gearplate? hows bout front n rear glass? and what drive gear is legal 9t os 12 t ? just a few questions i have. any help on this topic is needed. thanx joe g


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> One day someone suggested we run stock original Aurora T-Jet skinny tires. Everyone dug in their boxes and we raced for 2 1/2 hours laughing and having a ball!!! We never moved up to anything else the rest of the day.


 we have a big once a year stock tire race. it is a blast!!

see info. rules * pics here--> http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/tjc_1.html


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Joe, rules vary by organizations. Our rules allow lowering and lightening bodies, some allow one or the other, some neither. I have seen overall width rules anywhere from one inch to 1 1/8". Some with windows, some not. No one I know of allows cutting the gear plate deck, most allow trimming the rails. Not to be confusing, just calling out some variations. You may want to Google 'skinny tjet rules' and see some of the sets out there for an idea.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

joegri said:


> but before i do build i guess i need to know the rules! can you cut the gearplate? hows bout front n rear glass? and what drive gear is legal 9t os 12 t ? just a few questions i have. any help on this topic is needed. thanx joe g


*Hi Joe , 
generally you will have your car fit into more places with less unfettered . Now that said you will likely also finish lower since you will not have taken advantage of the local rule set ! For your are ECHORR is i suppose the top rule setter but they really do not offer a stock racing class which is a shame . Best i can tell ya on a generality is that MOST stock class rules use the 9 Tooth and about 1/2 allow some trimming of the plate ONLY. Also most will likely want ya to use both front and rear glass on a HARD BODY. Hope this helps ya out ! 

Bear* :wave:


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Dennis they do have a stock class it called nostalgia. It allows resin body's and has 1 1/8" width rule. The car is pretty much stock, chassis and gear plate can not be altered the magnets must be stock and the pick-up must be AML or NOS.No shims can be used inside the chassis for anything just outside chassis


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I dunno Travis when i look at a supposed stock class that is called Nostalgia i think ok old time racin or closer to it . But then the ECHORR rules allow resin bodies and brass fronts ? Just a notch or so more and width adjust then voila your FRAY or atleast the old VHORS class . When i think of stock class resin and brass are 2 words that never entered into the conversation. 

Bear* :wave: 



Brixmix said:


> Dennis they do have a stock class it called nostalgia. It allows resin body's and has 1 1/8" width rule. The car is pretty much stock, chassis and gear plate can not be altered the magnets must be stock and the pick-up must be AML or NOS.No shims can be used inside the chassis for anything just outside chassis


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for all your input on this complicated subject. i have read some of the rules and really none of them sit good with me at my trak. meaning ... after buying rims/tires and an arm i,m gona do what it takes to make this skinney tire go as best that it can. i did get alot done last nite( gears lapped) now i got to scoure around the many containers that i have for a front n rear axel. think i,m just gonna use hollow brass for the front and drill blank rear and keep it at 1 1/8 width.then the experimenting will beguin for a short or long wheelbase body then i,m done ghetto style! later tonite i,m gonna post some pics of the car in ghetto speed thread. again thanx for all yer answers. i spect if i had had a crew to race with every week i would build it to the letter of the law.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

The thing is here Joe, and pardon me for stepping on all the race fuboo's precious rules here, but I am old school, and when you are racing skinny tire t-jets, you really do not need all of the humongous rules that go on and on for page after page. The limiting factors for skinny tire t-jet racing are the armature, the magnets and the width of the gauge you run the body AND chassis thru. The rest of the stuff really doesn't matter that much. SO, when we raced them here, your armature had to be 15 ohms or higher, you had to run ceramic magnets, you had to run copper brushes like Thunderbrushes, no silver electricals, and the chassis AND the body had to fit thru a 1 inch wide tech gauge. You could run any pick-up shoes, any tires, any wheels (double flange recommended), any body. Racing was always good, and we could always tell, in an instant when someone was cheating! Bear in mind this does keep the cost of racing down, so you might not want to do this if you like to spend a lot of money. Also this is an old school, old fart's opinion. Please take it as such. Have a good day! pig


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*i,m out*

thanx pp for your insight on this topic.
after reading most of the rules i started thinking that maybe this aint for me. 
but what i have decieded to do is make a car that is close to a legal car and enjoy what i have! besides i,m curious as heck to see how they go. ya don,t need no rules round here just have fun and explore the posibilties.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Good idea, Joe. If you're not racing with an organization you don't need specific rules. The basic outline is plenty good for you to see what they are all about. Have fun with that! :thumbsup:


----------

